# game quotes...



## cornelius (Apr 22, 2006)

ok people, post your favourite game quotes here. We could also turn this into a game or so (guess the game in which the following quote is stated- or something like that) we'll see

first quote: forward is not backward! _Battle realms_


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 22, 2006)

Easy one to start off.

"I'm here to kick ass & chew gum, and I'm all outta gum"


----------



## cornelius (Apr 22, 2006)

Duke nukem said it - manhatten project?

edit: nono that should be "forever"


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 23, 2006)

Duke Nukem did indeed say it.
I was thinking of an earlier game but he probably said it in all of them!


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 23, 2006)

[FONT=&quot]For the End of the World spell, press control, alt, delete.
~Warcraft 3
[/FONT]


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 23, 2006)

The most (in)famous game quote in history:

_"All your base are belong to us."_

-Zero Wing


----------



## cornelius (Apr 23, 2006)

right is wrong and left is right!

Battle realms

and here is one for you to guess... I'll give you a couple so that it get's really easy...

" What? more tunneling? I'm claustrophobic you know!"
" hot stuff, coming through" ( engineer with boiling oil)
" I hope they like beef" ( engineer loading ballistae with diseased cow)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 23, 2006)

I think it's probably one of the Stronghold games?


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 23, 2006)

"I'll never say NI!"

Knight in Warcraft III after repeatedly clicking

The 'all your base are belong to us'-quote can also be found in the options-menu of halo: CE


----------



## cornelius (Apr 23, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I think it's probably one of the Stronghold games?


 
very good indeed, your turn, winters_sorrow


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 23, 2006)

Quotes from the same character from the same PC game:

"For Freeeeedom!"
"Might makes right!"
"Great Scott!"


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 24, 2006)

We're not a cult so much as a maniacal group of blade wielding zealots ~Warcraft 3

I am most eager to engage in unadulterated violence.  At your command, of course. ~HK-47  Star Wars:Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Marky Lazer (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe it's one of the orc units that says someting like: "Missed me!" in Warcraft 2.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 24, 2006)

The evil meglomaniacal genius bad guy in Ratchet and Clank 2 was hilarious... he was pretty dumb too though, his sidekick got the best lines. "You put the wit back into twit, your highness" always ticked me


----------



## cornelius (Apr 30, 2006)

angry demons can't play marbles
Micro-piglest stalk your dungeon, beware!
one of your imps does a great impression of you, he can even do the ears...
dungeon keeper II


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 30, 2006)

"KAMIKAZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Worms


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 30, 2006)

If I were a megalomaniac, and I'm not, ...

Cortana in Halo 2


----------



## scalem X (Apr 30, 2006)

"double kill! multi-kill!! ultra-kill!!!" (unreal tournament)

"stop poking me" (warcraft III peon)

"me and boo and you, hamsters and rangers everywhere rejoice!!!"
"to the battle, run boo, run!!" (Baldur's gate II shadows of amn)

"excellent, impressive, defense" (quake III arena, double kill followed by a railgunshot with a high aiming difficulty all while standing near your flag )
(returning the flag and in another order you can have an "impressive excellent assist" and so on, but they are not really that common)

Ah battle realms, the only strategy came that rewarded diversity and micro in a way none other could. Set in an oriental scape. Cornelius, You made me want to play that game again.


----------



## cornelius (Apr 30, 2006)

scalem X said:
			
		

> Ah battle realms, the only strategy came that rewarded diversity and micro in a way none other could. Set in an oriental scape. Cornelius, You made me want to play that game again.


 
yes, I have a new standard in life:making people want to play games


----------



## cornelius (May 7, 2006)

the fumes from this pot are terrible

stronghold


----------



## Parsimony (May 14, 2006)

"You have no chance to survive make your time."
Mysterio, Spider-man 2


----------



## cornelius (May 19, 2006)

*hamster squeeks* Boo says : WHAT?

must , seek... medical aid... Boo... to young to avenge me

Go BOO, go for the eyes!

Minsk, Baldur's gate II


----------



## Animaiden (May 25, 2006)

All from Warcraft 2:

Gobin Sappers: We've got explosives.  Kaboom!  Aww it's beautiful

Death Knight: When my work is finished I'm coming back for you

Orc Ships: Who wants to sing? *drunken singing*

Footman: Join the army they said.  See the world they said.  I'd rather be sailing.

Human Ship: Stop rocking the boat.  You're making me seasick. *throws up*


----------



## Coolhand (May 26, 2006)

Some dialouge from the Lucasart's classic "Sam and Max Hit the Road"

Sam: I've got something in my eye.
Max: Try digging it out with a fork, always works for me."

Sam (holding a ticking bomb.) Good lord! Where can we throw this so that it doesn't hurt anyone we know or care about?
Max: Out the window Sam. Nothing but straingers out there.

Max: Holy Cow, Sam. He's butt-naked.
Sam: So are you.
Max: Yeah, but I'm cure and marketable.

Sam:I love this car.
Max: You're a sick puppy Sam.


----------



## cornelius (May 26, 2006)

your dungeon is full of yoghurt!

dungeon keeper II


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 12, 2006)

Briliant game for the simple minded


> your dungeon is full of yoghurt!
> 
> dungeon keeper II


----------



## cornelius (Jun 16, 2006)

"mortaaaar combaaaaaaaaaaat"

warcraft III


----------

